# Newsletter erstellen - Checkliste was sollte man beachten



## kalterjava (7. Oktober 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte gerne meinen Freunden einen monatlichen Newsletter zukommen lassen. Nein, ich verwende kein Facebook und informiere jeden alle 10 Minuten.

Erstellen würde ich den Newsletter in Dreamweaver.

Ich habe gelesen, dass es 2 unterschiedliche Newsletter-Formate gibt. Einmal als HTML mit Bildern und einmal nur als reiner Text. Oder ist die "reine Textversion" eine HTML-Version, bei der die Bilder mit einem "alt" Atribut beschrieben bzw. ersetzt werden?

Ist UTF-8 als Standard Charset korrekt?

Möglichst kein CSS. Design in verschachtelten Tabellen?

Was sollte man beachten, damit der Newsletter nicht im Spamordner des Empfängers landet?

Sonst noch Tipps und Tricks? : )

Vielen Dank für eure Ratschläge


----------



## sheel (7. Oktober 2013)

Hi

irgendwie hört sich das alles so an, als wäre "Newsletter" ein spezielles Etwas.
Es soll nur ein ganz normales Mail werden...

@Textversion: Die sendet man deswegen bei HTML-Mails mit,
weil es möglich ist, dass der HTML-Teil beim Empfänger gar nicht
oder zumindest falsch angezeigt wird.
Und nein, da sollen keine alt-Attribute rein, das soll für Menschen angenehm lesbar sein.

@Charset UTF-8: Damit macht man nichts falsch.

@CSS vs. verschachtelte Tabellen:
Tabellen als Design ist eigentlich so ziemlich überall schlecht,
aber Mailprogramm und vernünftige CSS-Unterstützung passen leider manchmal nicht zusammen.
Mit Tables ist man zumindest auf der sichereren Seite.

@Antispammaßnahmen:
Bestimmte Wörter vermeiden.

Absendermailadresse/server möglichst nicht von Gratisanbietern

Wenn man an sehr viele Absender schicken will, nicht alles auf einmal.
Alle paar Minuten geblockt 100 raus oder so was.

Ausprobieren: Vor dem eigentlichen Versand mal sich selbst schicken
(mit gutem Spamfilter vorhanden) und auf die Reaktion schauen.


----------



## CPoly (7. Oktober 2013)

Hier gibt es z.B. HTML Vorlagen https://github.com/mailchimp/Email-Blueprints

Infos zu CSS support in E-Mail clients http://www.campaignmonitor.com/css/


----------



## kalterjava (7. Oktober 2013)

@sheel
Zur Textversion: 
Ich hab noch nie einen Newsletter verschickt und versteh deshalb nicht, was mit einer Textversion gemeint ist. Schickt man da eine Version als HTML und eine als Textversion - sprich 2 Dateien oder wie kann ich mir das vorstellen?

zu CSS vs. Tabellen: Genau, so hab ich das auch nachgelesen - werde es mit Tabellen versuchen ohne CSS.

Antispammaßnahmen:
Welche Wörter sollten vermieden werden?

Ach dir CPoly vielen Dank für die Links - schaue ich mir alles in Ruhe an.

VG
kalterjava


----------



## CPoly (7. Oktober 2013)

kalterjava hat gesagt.:


> Schickt man da eine Version als HTML und eine als Textversion - sprich 2 Dateien oder wie kann ich mir das vorstellen?



Ja. Auch mit unterschiedlichem Inhalt.

Wenn du schonmal einen Newsletter erhalten hast, kannst du das auch selbst testen. In Thunderbird z.B. unter "View -> Message Body As -> Plain Text" kannst du die Ansicht der E-Mail auf Text umstellen. Bei Anbietern wie z.B. Amazon ist der Newsletter auch als reiner Text brauchbar.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (7. Oktober 2013)

Hi,
nur der Verständnishalber für dich Kalterjava, Wenn du eine multipart/mixed Mail schreibst wird nur eine E-Mail gesendet mit zwei unterschiedlichen Versionen, du musst nicht zwei Newsletter an deinen Kontakt schicken.

Grüße


----------



## kalterjava (7. Oktober 2013)

Hi Jan-Frederik,

dass hier nur eine Mail versendet wird ist mir klar, doch wie muss ich diese multipart Mail anlegen?
Sprich wie muss diese vom Code her aussehen?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.


----------



## sheel (7. Oktober 2013)

Dazu wäre es gut zu wissen, wie/womit das Mail gesendet werden soll.
Swiftmailer in PHP, MS Outlook...irgendwas?


----------



## kalterjava (8. Oktober 2013)

Hi,

für den Anfang mit Windows Livemail, wenn es überhaupt geht.

Später mit einem anderen Mailingprogramm z.B. mit Jamail
http://www.heise.de/download/jamail-118245.html


----------

